# Very First Case Modification...Ever!



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Welp....this is it. My first ever Case Modification. There are a few minor imperfections but for the most part I think I did okay. I noticed that with the fewer vents and larger holes that I made for the manifold that slides over the CPU heatsink, that the CPU fan draws more air in and thusly causes the CPU to stay cooler. Works good!  

Here are the pics:
http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsci0017mm7.jpg
(Note: The panel is NOT yellow, though it make look, it is just the crappy flash on my camera)
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7916/dsci0020it3.jpg
(the holes for the CPU vent are kinda off a little but hey...I did pretty good for doing the whole thing at night with hardly any light )
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/9303/dsci0022dm9.jpg


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

looks cool yeah the holes are a bit off,but im sure you wanted the functionality instead of perfection.looks way better than some power supply funnels i seen somewhere just the other day.the dude used a cereal box,and duct tape lmao


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL
Yes, I was after performance not quality. There are a few minor cracks here and there but for the most part it's in good shape. And actually, before, there was reduced air flow AND the hood for the CPU fan/cooler was slightly off. This way it's directly over the manifold. Works good ^_^


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

you'd get more air into the case & the fan wouldn't have to work as hard if you cut one big hole the same size as fan & use a wire fan guard over the big hole. cheap chrome ones are like 50 cents,but you can get fancy ones w/different patterns for more money. use a compass to find the center between mounting holes,scribe a circle of desired diameter. drill tiny holes on the circle all around. connect the holes with a dremel cutoff wheel running 1/2 speed;take your time so you don't melt the plastic. clean hole edge w/round file. I done this to my case for front fan & to install side case fan. A pleasant endeavor that improves the machine. nice looking case,agentRed!


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I think that it works better than it did originally now, though, because if you look at the first picture I took, which was the side panel before I cut it out, the space for the CPU fan hood only had very small holes and not a lot of air could move through it, and, it did not line up exactly with my cooler but now it does and the hood slips right over the CPU fan.


----------

